# How YOU Can Help Save Montreal’s Pitbulls



## Petguide.com

If you're as mad as hell about Montreal's horrible Pitbull ban, you can do something about it. Here are a few ways you can help get the ban repealed and make sure Montreal officials know you won't stand for it!


Sign a petition to have the ban repealed. There are a few going around - one on gopetition.com and another on change.org. It takes a minute to sign, and it does make a difference.

Boycott Montreal! Start sending emails to the Montreal government officials telling them you won't spend your hard-earned money helping them kill innocent dogs. You can write how you feel about it in your own words or use a sample letter. Here's a sample that you can copy and paste into the body of your email. It's short and to the point:
*If Montreal city council politicians insist on restricting and banning dogs because of the way they look, then we and all of OUR friends will choose not to contribute to the City of Montreal tourism revenue.

As long as you have breed-specific language in your laws, we will boycott the city of Montreal.

We will not condone the discrimination created by your city officials. You already know from every expert that this type of legislation does not improve public safety.

Instead of implementing proven bylaws and programs that work, as long as you are willing to take the lazy approach to public safety, killing thousands of unoffending family pets in order to look like you are "doing something", then you, your city council, and your city do not deserve our money.

My Montréal includes ALL dogs!
*

Flood their email boxes. Here's who the emails should be sent to. You can send it to as many or as few as you wish, as every email makes a difference:
[email protected]

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
"[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]"
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected][email protected]

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected][email protected]

Offer your services. Can you transport, adopt or foster pitbulls outside of Quebec, please contact Tammie Benoit ([email protected]) at the Montreal SPCA.

Donate to the cause. The Montreal SPCA not only needs money for its lawsuit against the City of Montreal, but also to help fund transport effort out of the province. All donations can be made on the Montreal SPCA website.

Share with your friends. Make sure your voice is heard, on Twitter, Facebook, Instagram - use the hashtag #MTLmomentsincludealldogs and let others know how they can help save Pitbulls in Montreal.

~Petguide.com


----------

